# ???? Jiffy Propane Auger



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking like I'm gonna settle on the Propane Auger this year. Does anyone have any info on Jiffy for this year ? Such as changes or updates to this model ?? Gonna get rid of the like new 9" stealth STX , was really thinkin about the ION , but I fish outside a lot and not to keen on toting the battery in my jacket on cold days ?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i was going to say get a nills but seen your from the duh u.p. eh! were the ice get in to the feet thick not inches thick range. you could get a gas powered nills but while thinking about it, that jiffy would be just as good. and would be a little lighter on the wallet.. any ways wish you the best hope you get one before the season starts.


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

In addition to the original Pro4 propane, there's the new Pro4 Lite available this year. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Jiff...=57965686991&gclid=CPTtiICl6bkCFabm7AodLWIA0g

It has a smaller 4 stroke engine, (38 c.c. vs, 49 c.c.) and weighs less, (26 to 28 pounds vs. 34 to 36 pounds.) 

Only available 6 and 8 inch sizes. 8 inch should be fine if you're also considering the Ion, (only available in 6 and 8 inch, as well.)


----------



## dirtyicehole (Sep 5, 2013)

I used one of those propane jobs last year for a few days at my buddy's place in northern MN. It worked alright I guess but it really didn't have the guts that the gas fired models do. RPM's seemed a little lower to me but I can't say we ever ran one side by side with one of the gas models. I mean it did get thru a thick 30 inches of ice, but I think it took a little longer. When it got really cold (-15 or -20 or so) we were changing out half full bottles of propane with full ones to get it to fire up after not running it for a while. For the money, I'd still go with the gas fired model. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

dirtyicehole said:


> I used one of those propane jobs last year for a few days at my buddy's place in northern MN. It worked alright I guess but it really didn't have the guts that the gas fired models do. RPM's seemed a little lower to me but I can't say we ever ran one side by side with one of the gas models. I mean it did get thru a thick 30 inches of ice, but I think it took a little longer. When it got really cold (-15 or -20 or so) we were changing out half full bottles of propane with full ones to get it to fire up after not running it for a while. For the money, I'd still go with the gas fired model. Just my two cents worth.


i am surprised no one makes a bottle blanket like they us on nitrousoxide powered cars? it uses the 12 volt battery to heat the bottle of nitrous up for better flow and more consistences in runs down the track on a low bottle ... all you would need to do is hook it to your vex battery if any thing? any ways best of luck....


----------



## dirtyicehole (Sep 5, 2013)

swaprat said:


> i am surprised no one makes a bottle blanket like they us on nitrousoxide powered cars? it uses the 12 volt battery to heat the bottle of nitrous up for better flow and more consistences in runs down the track on a low bottle ... all you would need to do is hook it to your vex battery if any thing? any ways best of luck....


You may have just come up with the next big ice fishing gear idea. Needs some engineering I would guess. 

Couple more thoughts on using one of the propane augers last year...My friend bought it because he thought it would be good inside the shanty or inside the hub tents and he put one of the bent arms on it so it would get close to the walls. It was much better than exhaust fumes from the gas fired augers, but running it inside still requires a considerable amount of venting or it will choke you out of there. The best thing about the auger is that they paired the STX bland unit with it. I have two other augers with this blade system and I really like it. It really shreds the ice, very reliable, very sharp.


----------



## howa1500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Being from and we have thicker ice there. My buddy uses one of those they cut threw the ice pretty good we raced with my home made ice auger made out of a starter, it cuts fast and straight the only problem is when it gets cold the bottles don't always empty stops at about half a bottle. He just takes the bottle out and sets it in the pickup till he gets on the ice problem solved. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a Jiffy Propane, got it in 2010. Have no complaints whatsoever. It is a little on the heavier side. But starts on the 1st or 2nd pull...1lb propane will last 60-70 holes. Has more power than any gas augers I've used.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

dirtyicehole said:


> You may have just come up with the next big ice fishing gear idea. Needs some engineering I would guess.


i don't got the resource's or found's to develop it. that why i threw it out there for the innovators and inventors of the site... they use the same heater on a lot of drag cars and it is sold by summit racing. but i think it would be a cool use for a auger! lol's any ways best of luck guys...


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

> When it got really cold (-15 or -20 or so) ...


When was the last time any of us fished in temps that cold in Michigan? We don't hardly see it get that cold, even in the U.P. anymore. 

Whatever make or model you go with, it still beats the heck out of drilling by hand!:lol:


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

skeeter341 said:


> was really thinkin about the ION , but I fish outside a lot and not to keen on toting the battery in my jacket on cold days ?


Is that an issue? Guys in MN (read: really cold!) love the Ions - a little out of my price range, but I don't hear of too many people using the propane augers anymore, at least since the Ions came out.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

got my jiffy propane auger last winter, only problem is when the propane runs out, then I have to spend a couple minutes changing the cylinder. other than that cuts thru ice well, always starts 1st or 2nd pull.

I just keep the propane on it until it runs out, sometimes a few weeks.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Brown duck said:


> Is that an issue? Guys in MN (read: really cold!) love the Ions - a little out of my price range, but I don't hear of too many people using the propane augers anymore, at least since the Ions came out.



i would love them to make a strike mater big volt. with the nills type cutting head or even a fin bore 3 cutting head.. that would be the best out there for any thing for me or any one else i think what your guys though on this? any ways best of luck ......


----------



## BIG_FISHUP (Jun 8, 2013)

I live in the UP and fish all over the place in all kinds of temps. I love my propane auger. The only downside is the weight and I honestly don't care about that. Not having to worry about batteries and not mixing gas every time makes it well worth it. I have the 10 inch version. I have cut holes next to my buddies gas powered jiffys and they are pretty close power wise. I haven't had any problems with it to date. I couldn't tell you how many holes per bottle but it is a significant number. I always leave it outside the shack or hooked up on my sled and depending on winds that can be quite cold. I haven't had any bottles quit part way thru either. Maybe ive just been lucky. I would buy another one in a heart beat if I needed too.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

swaprat said:


> i am surprised no one makes a bottle blanket like they us on nitrousoxide powered cars? it uses the 12 volt battery to heat the bottle of nitrous up for better flow and more consistences in runs down the track on a low bottle ... all you would need to do is hook it to your vex battery if any thing? any ways best of luck....


I was looking at a marine General add. They sell tank Warner's for $5


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Badgersbunk said:


> I was looking at a marine General add. They sell tank Warner's for $5



problem is those beer bottle boot keep cold things cold and hot things hot one the pressure falls enough it will just keep it cold all the time ... what would be nice is some thing like at this link so you could attach it to the quad battery sled battery etc... wile there running this way it wont drain the battery and wont kill your auger and that way you can empty a tank. down low enough so it will still run on the tank when low. instead of having a bunch of half empty bottle laying around... the link below is a high temp electric blanket for heating up nitrousoxcide bottles any ways best of luck... 


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/nos-14164nos/overview/


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks fir all the input ! Still leanin heavy towards the propane ! Wonder how the lite stacks up against the original pro4 in power ?? Prob just go with the pro4 regular one


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought a pro4 2 years ago and really like it.


----------

